# Lonely Would anyone chat with me?



## ObliqueFury (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm bored out of my mind and lonely and was wondering if anyone would chat with me. Thanks


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Sure, just pm me!


----------



## ObliqueFury (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi. I'm just bored I guess. Listening to some choral music.


----------



## ObliqueFury (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you have chat on gmail?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Pm me! I'll talk to ya!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Good luck combating your loneliness. I have found that 'internal debate' helps. That only works, of course, when you entertain multiple viewpoints suitably separated.

[Believe it or not, I am not joking.]


----------

